# Where is the fuse block and how to access same - New Holland TC40DA



## Milam (May 7, 2019)

This is embarrasing. _I have an elecritically dead tractor.

I have been told to check the fuses, etc. Found the main 40 amp fuse, it is good.

Where is the fuse block and how do you access it?

Thanks in advance.

No good deed goes unpunished.

/s/ Tom Milam, Jr._


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope this helps. Not sure, but you may have to remove the dash gauge cluster / panel.

https://partstore.agriculture.newho...07379154&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr60848ar345258


----------



## Milam (May 7, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Hope this helps. Not sure, but you may have to remove the dash gauge cluster / panel.
> 
> https://partstore.agriculture.newho...07379154&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr60848ar345258


Opended up the lower side panels. Full of mouse nests. Cleaning this up this afternoon.

Thank you for the help. The dealer cannot get to me until Monday morning. They are swamped.

I am hoping that the mice did not destroy anything expensive. 
I am an optomist,

Thank you for the help.

/s/ Tom Milam, Jr.


----------



## Milam (May 7, 2019)

Update

Found the fuse block behond the insturment cluster. Replaced all of the fuses. Checked the ground, retightned everything.

Still dead - 12.7 volts to the main fuse.
\
Bummer


----------

